# Big Y Angel!



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Yesterday Kias was a saint outside of big y while my family was shopping. He barked once when we had barely gotten there, but sat with me calmly after (like *very* calmly) through at least five discussions with complete strangers about him, including a couple really tall men. (He targets tall men particularly actively when he is reactive, so this was an extra plus!) Slack leash too! He growled once at a guy who started to stare at him as we talked, but that was all. It was at least fifteen minutes of people walking right past and even brushing up against him and commenting galore. He is doing so much better! Still going to get a trainer, but it isn't nearly as bad. I was really happy with him, so I thought I'd share! (Sorry, I didn't bring a camera sadly, so I just got a picture from my stash)









This was a month ago. I'l get a more recent one when I can.


----------



## Blu_and_Redd (Oct 7, 2019)

Aww...good job, Kias!


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Congratulations. He looks like a soldier in basic training trying to look tough. Soon he will grow into those ears and actually look tough


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Sounds like he is coming along nicely! Good to hear


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great job! I would not be worried about that growl. Remember that Kias has the potential to be a civil dog so people staring at him will cause them to be warned. Now that you know that, YOU tell them to not stare and explain that's a challenge to dogs.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds like good progress, but I would still be working hard to find a trainer. Reactive dogs tend to "do better" is busy areas because it is difficult for them to focus on just one thing, they are constantly shifting their focus and don't have to opportunity to react. You are more likely to see a reaction when just one trigger is present vs. multiple.


----------

